# Printable vinyl from Hexis is VERY hard to weed



## 2print (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello,

Maybe it is me, but i just bougth my first printable heat transfer vinyl and it branded Hexis. When i print, it is all ok. But when the printing is done, and i want to weed it, it is really hard to weed. 

And even after weeding, i feel it is hard to transfer to application.

Any help here?


----------



## vikki007 (Dec 25, 2007)

It might be better to ask the vinyl supplier asking for some specifications. Some vinyl only need a few seconds before weeding, but some might take longer; And also, same vinyl will have different results on different materials


----------

